# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  Πεδιόμετρο amiko combo x-finter

## dimitrisdim

Καλήμερα θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας για το amiko combo x-finter, σε σύγκριση με το satling ws-6979, καμιά πρόταση για κάτι ανάλογω.

----------


## atolis

σατλινκ 6979.κορυφαιο.μην γελαστείς και παρεις άλλο.

----------

